# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  Ubuntu - Part 3 : Cài driver cho Ubuntu

## daocba

*1.* *Card mạng LAN, Wifi, 3G*
*a. LAN*
Hầu hết những LAN Card thông dụng hiện nay Ubuntu đều có thể tự nhận ngay.
*b. Wifi*
Với một số Laptop, khi cài đặt xong mà thấy Wifi không dùng được, thì có thể bạn phải Active Drivers.
Từ menu System => Administrator => Hardwares Drivers.
Bạn mở hộp thoại Hardware Drivers và active những Drivers có trong danh sách ở dưới (chú ý với một số dòng xài chip Broadcom có thể có đến 2 Drivers, bạn chỉ cần active 1)


*c. USB 3G*
http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=8554
*2.* *Card màn hình VGA*

Với các máy có card màn hình tích hợp dòng chipset Intel ( 945, X3100, G31. ...) thì không cần cài đặt vì ubuntu sẽ tự nhận các thiết bị này.
Với các dòng card màn hình rời hay tích hợp có chipset của NVIDIA hay ATI thì chúng ta tiến hành cài bằng cách: vào trình đơn System -> Administration -> Hardware Driver. Tại đây nếu bạn thấy thiết bị của mình chưa được Active thì chọn Active để Ubuntu tự động tải về trình điều khiển và cài đặt cho bạn.
*a.* *ATI*
Những thông tin chi tiết về driver cho ATI trên Ubuntu có thể tìm thấy tại đây: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
*Drivers nguồn mở :* radeon
Hiện tại phiên bản 10.04 LTS đã hỗ trợ sẵn KMS + Drivers tích hợp cho các dòng Card ATI. Nếu bạn muốn sử dụng Drivers đã tích hợp này thì bạn không cần phải làm gì cả (mặc dù Hardware Drivers báo vẫn còn Drivers phải Active).
Drivers nguồn mở tích hợp sẵn chạy khá mượt, thậm chí có phần nhỉnh hơn Drivers Catalyst của ATI, tuy có nóng hơn (đối với Laptop thì đây có thể là vấn đề vì nó tiêu thụ pin nhiều hơn).
Drivers nguồn mở vẫn hỗ trợ 3D (cho dòng 2***, 3*** và 4***)
*Drivers nguồn đóng :* Catalyst
Drivers bạn Active ở mục Hardware Drivers chính là Drivers Catalyst. Bạn có thể tải Drivers từ trang chủ của AMD để đảm bảo cập nhật phiên bản mới nhất.
Bạn tải Drivers của ATI ở đây : http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
Bạn chọn dòng Card của mình, và nhấn nút Display Results
 

Nhấn nút Download để tải Drivers về :

Sau khi tải Drivers về, bạn Copy ra Desktop của bạn, sau đó nhấn Ctrl+Alt+F3, đăng nhập bằng user và password của bạn.
Tiếp đó, gõ lệnh :

sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop

Rồi gõ tiếp lệnh :

sudo sh ~/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-*.run

Sau đó làm theo hướng dẫn hiện ra rồi khởi động lại máy là được.

*b. nVidia*
Tương tự như đối với ATI, Các bạn vào trang này để tải Drivers cho Card nVidia của bạn : http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
Chọn những thông số phù hợp với Card của bạn rồi nhấn Search.


Nhấn Download để tải Drivers về 


Sau đó, cũng Copy files tải được ra Desktop, nhấn Ctrl+Alt+F3, đăng nhập sau đó gõ lệnh :

sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop

Tiếp đó, gõ lệnh sau để cài đặt :

sudo sh ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-*.run

----------


## quynhhoa

*Trả lời: Ubuntu - Part 3 : Cài driver cho Ubuntu*

thông tin của bạn rất bổ ích, cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé

----------


## vietnhatglass

*Trả lời: Ubuntu - Part 3 : Cài driver cho Ubuntu*

không có gì. ^^
thấy hay bấm thanks giùm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] hì hì

----------


## jenifer

*Trả lời: Ubuntu - Part 3 : Cài driver cho Ubuntu*

Thật ra nếu bạn không sở hữu một cái máy "quá độc" thì không nhất thiết phải lo nghĩ đến việc cài Driver nữa, vì mặc định Ubuntu cũng cài đặt sẵn Driver cho máy bạn rồi. Tôi dùng Ubuntu để học, còn Window để...chơi game :d

----------


## tenten

*Trả lời: Ubuntu - Part 3 : Cài driver cho Ubuntu*

làm cái Vlog hướng dẫn xem cho đã đi chủ topic ơi

----------


## thichduthu

Thanks bạn đã chia sẻ, bạn có thể làm bài viết cài đặt và cấu hình linux opensuse hoặc centos ko ?

----------

